# My #12 buttercomb is here!



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

It came, along with the wooden handle. I tried it out for a tiny bit tonight, didn't seem to hit any matts, although she had a brushing session with the Andis comb and a pin brush. 

Will this comb suffice, or is there another comb I should consider?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I really love the face and feet comb #006 by CC! Smaller for hard to reach areas, I also love his wooden pin brush, and so do my 3 Havs!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! 
I think I saw a pin brush on their website on sale. 

Maybe it's my imagination, but Bama was very soft and fluffy this morning...maybe the comb, maybe the intensive brushing session.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ewokpup said:


> It came, along with the wooden handle. I tried it out for a tiny bit tonight, didn't seem to hit any matts, although she had a brushing session with the Andis comb and a pin brush.
> 
> Will this comb suffice, or is there another comb I should consider?


 I haven't seen the one with a wooden handle. I keep wanting to buy a CC buttercomb but still haven't.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love mine!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

The wood handles are sold separately. There are two sizes and you can swap the combs in and out. I didn't plan to get a handle...I just accidentally ordered the wrong thing at first on amazon.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Pin Brush*



Ewokpup said:


> Thanks!
> I think I saw a pin brush on their website on sale.
> 
> Maybe it's my imagination, but Bama was very soft and fluffy this morning...maybe the comb, maybe the intensive brushing session.


The pin brush I was speaking of has wooden bristles! and a black handle

I love them too. The three dogs also love the boar's bristle brush I purchased for myself....and didn't use. 
It is not a dog brush, but is for people


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

The #005 buttercomb is my work horse tool... If I could only have 1 comb/brush, THIS would be IT. I don't think you need anything else!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE my CC combs and brushes. I have three combs, but sadly end up losing one or two every so often, and I have two of the wood pin brushes, one for my grooming bag, and one for my bedroom, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that brush. I does a good job (when there are no mats) and it is very comfortable for the pups so they dont fight a grooming too much.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> The #005 buttercomb is my work horse tool... If I could only have 1 comb/brush, THIS would be IT. I don't think you need anything else!!


Gonna get that next I think. What's confusing is that some sites don't list the actual numbers.

I got the #12 from amazon/cherrybrook, but next time I might go thru cherrybrook directly since they don't have amazon prime shipping as an option.

Although maybe a pin brush is more ideal at this point. With Bama only being half hav I'm not sure if she is gonna blow coat or not. But I do know her coat is like a swiffer mop the way it picks up dust, and it really shows up against the black fur.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I ordered the face comb (I think that's #05) and the wooden pin brush. Don't tell my husband. ;-)


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I own these two Chris Christensen grooming combs:

#005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse
#006 Buttercomb 5" Extra Fine/Fine - Face & Feet

I purchased these combs right after I had to shave Emmie down because she was blowing coat and developed horrible mats. Ever since then grooming has been going so much better for both of us. - Jeanne


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, it's sounds really cool, I'm sure your dog really enjoy using that comb!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Last night Bama was settled enough to get a more thorough brushing than usual. We were watching Lawrence of Arabia and I had the comb out on and off throughout the movie. Cheerios are also a good motivator for her. 

I do need to do her face today. Yesterday while unpacking I found her ear wipes. Still looking for the eye ones.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So her brush and comb came today! She gave the brush a few licks after I got it out of the package. I got the yellow one. My husband commented that she is going to be the most groomed. I said that its better than mats and shaving. 

I was able to get some grooming time in this afternoon...she seemed to not mind it too much. I had 'Too Cute' playing on the TV for distraction. Afterwards she looked more smooth and shiny, yet fluffy at the same time. No more spikey look for her.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Wood Pin Brush*

:lalala::lalala:


Ewokpup said:


> So her brush and comb came today! She gave the brush a few licks after I got it out of the package. I got the yellow one. My husband commented that she is going to be the most groomed. I said that its better than mats and shaving.
> 
> I was able to get some grooming time in this afternoon...she seemed to not mind it too much. I had 'Too Cute' playing on the TV for distraction. Afterwards she looked more smooth and shiny, yet fluffy at the same time. No more spikey look for her.


Yes !! The wood pins are great, Not sure i understand why, but really is my favorite one! :lalala:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Grindstone50 said:


> :lalala::lalala:
> 
> Yes !! The wood pins are great, Not sure i understand why, but really is my favorite one! :lalala:


I think they break the hair less than metal pin brushes. They are also MUCH softer on the skin. Kodi LIKES the wood pin brushes, and only tolerates even the CC metal pin brushes.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think they break the hair less than metal pin brushes. They are also MUCH softer on the skin. Kodi LIKES the wood pin brushes, and only tolerates even the CC metal pin brushes.


Can't tell what Bama thinks of the wood pin brush yet. She wants to chew on it..that much she has showed me already. Guess the yellow shade makes it very appealing...although she has always tried to get her grooming tools and chew on them.


----------

